# Crappie jigs



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

New to tying jigs. What do you guys think so far?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

They look great! And should produce year round for you. I'm really liking the small one strand jigs. They look a lot like some of the soft plastic tails I use a lot. An black/chartruse combo is hard to beat .
I hardly use hairjigs but plan on accumulating a selection to toss in the crappie box. Let us know how they work for you!


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> They look great! And should produce year round for you. I'm really liking the small one strand jigs. They look a lot like some of the soft plastic tails I use a lot. An black/chartruse combo is hard to beat .
> I hardly use hairjigs but plan on accumulating a selection to toss in the crappie box. Let us know how they work for you!


Thank you!I will keep you guys posted


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Very nice, those will catch fish.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Very nice. I tie alot of my own as well. Black/char. Is an awesome combo as well as black/pink


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

A little tip. It appears you trimmed some of the natural tips off your material. Always try to only trim where your wrapping. You can loose alot of action by trimmig the tips


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Look really good..


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

DHower08 said:


> A little tip. It appears you trimmed some of the natural tips off your material. Always try to only trim where your wrapping. You can loose alot of action by trimmig the tips


Yes those were the first couple I made not knowing any better. I quit doing it the look better now. I guess its part of teaching yourself lol


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Absolutely it is a large lurning curve. Once you figure out what works for you though its amazing what you can come up with


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Been making similar jigs to those for abt 45 years! When using maribou tails behind chenille bodies, I don't use as much as you are using( maybe abt one third that much)! You can buy ten packs at W-mart cheaper than you can make them, but they also are all over-tailed! Commercial maribou jigs are over-tailed to catch fishermen! In this case, bigger is not better! Light wind/wave action will wag/swim the maribou tantalizingly(if not to thick) under a bobber. Tails too thick, it tends to wag/wiggle the entire jig(and it takes quite a wind to do that)! The sparser tails will get bit off after a bunch of fish are caught but then it's time to tie on a new one anyway. Otherwise, they look great!


----------

